# New Pony turns out to be huge project :(



## KrazyHorses (Dec 24, 2006)

My new Christmas pony arrived Friday. She is a registered ASPC shetland mare.


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 24, 2006)

She is very pretty. The rescues are the horses that pay off the best in the end, I think they are super fun.

I'm sorry she might not have been what you thought she would be, but she will be a different horse the same time next year.

I hope she surprises you! She looks like she's worth it.

Andrea


----------



## vvf (Dec 24, 2006)

I am sorry she is not what you had hoped.

But i like her. I have seen feet alot worse than that. I bet given a little TLC she will come around.

You just might change your mind in a month or so.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 24, 2006)

First i would let her figure you out before you try to figure her out. I've been blessed (or should i say cursed) with a few projects of my own and in the end i would have done 2x the work to get to that point. She is a pretty mare, i think that if you put some time and love into her you will be so happy with her.

First of all i would get her on a good grain, her coat looks kind of poor and her hip bone sticking out or showing isnt good. Also she looks a bit wormy possibly? Simply leading her, petting her or just being around her and talking will get you from point A to point B. Merry Xmas and happy 007!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 25, 2006)

Many may disagree with me but for now I say leave her feet alone give her a couple of weeks maybe even 3 if she needs it to calm down , get used to her new home and to you.

She may come around alot quicker then you even think


----------



## Getitia (Dec 25, 2006)

Unfortunately, we have been in your shoes before as we have obtained a few ponies/horses over the years that arrived to our farm in a completely different state than described. One in particular was a 5 year old mare who had never been handled and was not halter trained. We later found out that for her entire life, she simply ran wild in a herd of horses from the time she was a weanling. When you entered her stall she attempted to climb out by going up the wall on the other side. Her feet had never been trimmed - never, nor her teeth floated, vaccinated etc. Truly behavior like a wild mustang.

Here is what we did in her case. I had the vet come out and she sedated her - she took care of the dental needs, and general health care - vaccinations, worming(be careful here with possible worm load) and such, while the farrier at the same time took care of the hooves. I knew that it was going to be some time before she would trust me and I wanted to make sure the basics were taken care of in the least stressful manner possible.

Next, I kept her stalled for the first couple of weeks and fortunately after she learned what "grain" was - she was very interested in the source. I would go in her stall set on a bucket and hold the grain bucket - over a period of days we went from first just learning to come up to me to allowing me to pet and groom her while she ate her grain. This took both time and patience.

After about 2 months of handling and working with her on a daily and later every other day basis, we were able to accomplish the basics - leading, catching, haltering - etc.

I hope this is of help.


----------



## Mercysmom (Dec 25, 2006)

Congratulations on your new pony - looks like you have a diamond in the rough but I am sure she will come through shining. :aktion033:

Our PMU filly arrived in a semi feral state... and getting her Rabies shot and Coggins test to come to our farm did not make her a happy girl.

As Getitia said, food is a big motivating factor and the other thing that helped was having her watch the other horses who are all pocket ponies, get handled. I worked with her in her stall, especially when she was eating - touching legs, brushing her, finding her favorite scratch spots. I got a halter on her and lead her around the stall and gave her a lot of praise. On the fourth day, I was able to lead her outside to her pen with her mini friends.



:

She was "adopted" by our mini mare Freedom, who was bent out of shape because she did not have a foal of her own and the three other mares did, and with Freedom's help, Finnie came around to the point that when she sees her tack come out, she does not run in the opposite direction.

Finnie returned the favor when pony mare Chance arrived...she was used to being a broodmare and was friendly but did not care for being handled. Chance adopted Finnie as her buddy and when Nefertiti arrived and was weaned, Independence has taken over educating Neffie in stable manners and how to be a lady around her humans.

I am glad for horse teachers... horses are so observant and it is a good way for newcomers to the barn to learn the routine. If the new horse sees others getting treats, it lets the new horse know that you are someone he/she needs to know! :bgrin

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## KrazyHorses (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas!!

Thank you for all the support, advice, and well wishes.





I have a breeding certificate. I was told she was covered twice (ASPC stallion, due in August).

IF the vet has to sedate her to get her feet/teeth done...will this have any affect _if_ she is in foal?

My farrier is due out Tues, Dec 26th...should I wait for her to settle in before getting her feet done?


----------



## kaykay (Dec 25, 2006)

well im with lisa. i dont like to stress a new horse out by doing feet, teeth etc until they settle in a bit. especially one that hasnt been handled much.

also like getitia i stall horses like this in the beginning until they learn that good things always happen when im around like grain and hay.

good luck with your pretty mare


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 25, 2006)

My vet strongly advises against sedating a mare that is in foal.

Andrea


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Dec 25, 2006)

As I was reading your post, I was thinking to myself "I could've written that five years ago". And then I saw your pony's pictures and think that perhaps our mares could be related! I'd love to see her pedigree.

I also bought a pony that was a bit misrepresented. She'd been off the trailer and in her stall for about 15 minutes when she put her head in the corner and tried to double barrel my head off of my shoulders. Couldn't touch her, not even to get a halter on her. She wanted nothing to do with us, even if we had food. Took me less than 24 hours before I put her up for sale, fully disclosing her wild streak. I'm soooo glad she didn't sell. She is my soul now.

It took at least two full years before she came around, but she did. In the beginning, we couldn't get near her, even in her 10X16 stall. We wanted to sweet talk her into liking us, and would try the less invasive things like sitting in her stall and talking, holding her feed, easing over to try to touch her. She would just explode, and she'd would have rather starved than get near us. Finally, after several months of this nonsense I'd had enough. Hubby came out with the calf rope and dropped a loop over her head. She was very offended by that but it didn't take long to teach her that "Face me" meant just that or the calf rope would come out and she'd be looped like some dirty little range calf. That's when the lightbulb went on for all of us and progress was pretty fast. This pony wanted a leader.

Once I could get a halter on her, I used T-Touch and round penning. And long walks together. Farrier work was a rodeo for the first year, and she still will give our farrier the hairy eyeball and do some dancing around before finally settling. But what really changed her was getting her ready for our first show (and yes, it did cross my mind that I was nuts trying to show this wild hare). I worked with her twice a day and introduced something new every couple days for a few months. That's when we really bonded and she learned to trust me. She loves to learn and work, and that was the key to her heart and mind.

For Sassy, the 'wild hare' act is now just that, an act. When you call her bluff, she is a very smart and willing pony. She is still shy with strangers, and still has her "The Sky is Falling!!!" moments, but is very handlable and sweet.

I'm glad that you are going to stick with this pony. I bet dollars to donuts that she will end up being your favorite.

Here's my wild girl, Sassy. Erase the white, and I think she and your mare look a lot alike in the face.


----------



## Getitia (Dec 25, 2006)

I would check with your vet regarding his/her opinion on sedating your mare if she is pregnant -

I can only share our experience in that we have ultrasounded pregnant mares for many years and our vet has always sedated them prior to ultra-sounding or palpating. To date, we have not had any harmful effects due to them being sedated nor has it impacted any of these mares' pregnancy status - all have foaled live viable foals. In addition, we have several mares which must be sedated for dental work - each of these mares are sedated while pregnant on an annual basis.

Some of these decisions must be weighed with the risk vs benefits of taking action -or not taking action or what other options are available. I've always leaned toward the side of not making a bad situation worse and taking available steps to avoid injury (horse or person) especially if care is needed now vs waiting. As others have mentioned it is a personal decision and something that is best discussed in advance with your equine care professionals (vet and farrier in this case). They may even have some different options based on your mares behavior.

Good luck with her - I'm glad you are going to give her a chance. Our wild child is still with us 7 years later and an important part of our breeding program. Although she never ended up as a "pocket pony", she is no longer dangerous to handle and can be caught in the pasture.


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 25, 2006)

I think most of us can relate to this type of situation. Unfortunately all to common in the equine world. When these diamonds in the rough come around though they steal your heart and never give it back.

I think you have gotten some very good advice already.

Stalling her for the first bit at least until she understands you will not hurt her.

Let your farrier decide if they want to trim her feet. In all fairness, I have seen worse and they look as if they have been trimmed before.

I tend to lean towards letting her settle a bit and then getting the necessary things taken care of. Getitia had a good idea of sedating and getting necessary things done such as teeth and feet.

Time spent grooming and just talking to the pony can do wonders. I have used food in the past as a great incentive, and then added grooming as these are both things that are comfort to them.

Worming can be an issue with these horses and I usually start with a mild wormer and then hit them with ivermectin after a couple milder doses of say strongid every 2 weeks. Talk to your vet about her condition and take their advice. Also I would check for lice, and the worming will help with that as well if it is a factor. If a paste worming would be too dangerous for you to attempt try liquid wormer as a top coat on her grain or the IverEase that is a powder you sprinkle on food.

Keep us posted on her progress, at least she has you now.



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 25, 2006)

I if it were me personally would wait in her feet and not do them tomorrow- they are long yes but I have seen worse and they surely wont harm her to go another 2-3 weeks even a month if need be again JMO

I think like Getitia and Annette (of course 2 people I really look up to and admire) that the less stress you can do and the less fearful you can make her the better for you in the long run.


----------



## KrazyHorses (Dec 25, 2006)

No work today on this rainy Christmas.

Thanks again. It really helps to read your posts.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 25, 2006)

Wish you the best with this beauty of a mare. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.



:


----------



## Lewella (Dec 25, 2006)

I'll admit I was kind of worried when you told me the mare you were buying and I looked up her ped and saw who her recorded owner was......... I didn't want to say anything and sound like sour grapes though since you'd been looking at one of my mares also.

Anyway..........The recorded owner of this mare called me late last winter - absolutely had to have two of my weanlings. Promised a check would be in the mail yadda, yadda, yadda. Emailed back and forth, no check ever arrived. By the tone and briefness of the later emails I began to suspect something about this person wasn't totally on the up and up. I asked around and she had been stringing several other folks I know along the same way. Wanted to buy such and such a weanling, had to be more than one because she didn't want them to travel alone, etc., etc. By that point even if a check would have came I would have sent it back - the whole deal just did not feel right at all. :no:

I've had a few that hadn't been handled too and I do pretty much what Getitia does. Like Getitia I've also had pg mares sedated before for dental work or pregnancy checks with no ill effects.

Best of luck with her! If anyone can get this girl back into the shape she should be in you can!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 26, 2006)

Just my 2 cents worth but the feet are not in crisis, I also would leave the farrier for at least a few weeks and work on her trust. Horses usually are suckers for food and attention especially if it is given with love. She doesn't feel PG to me, that may have been another sales falsehood to get her sold. She's a lovely mare with great potential, just go slow and talk to her alot. She really is a nice mare insde but hasn't had reason to trust til now...as for the mouth...the inital sedation will scareher but the mouth should be done..I also think as long as she is eating that could wait too. See if you can co-ordinate vet(equine dentist), and farrier at the same time then to get her done up. Time is your friend with this fine lady.


----------



## Wally (Dec 28, 2006)

Does she have any "Threapwood" in her breedlines, she has that look about her.


----------



## ForMyACDs (Dec 28, 2006)

I agree, take it slow.

We too had a rescue in a few years ago that would try to climb the fence when youw walked in to the pasture. He was terrified of people, but in a few months he came around. Unfortunately, because of all of the damage done to his intestines by worms before he came we lost him to colic (he was prone to colic occasionally and this one we couldn't pull him thru).

Our pony "P" was also misrepresented but we love her anyway. She's supposed to be trained to drive, but as terrified of people as she was when she arrived we aren't trusting that. Instead she's been gradually getting better and now we can actually raise our hand to pet her on the head without her absolutely panicking. In fact, she's tolerant of just about anything and ready to start her driving education (or REeducation if that's the case).

When my husband made me sell my goats we purchased a companion for "P" and "Einstein" certainly needs a lot of work too. Maybe he was shown in 4H driving/riding by two girls, but you wouldn't guess it right now. He's currently getting lots of love and coming around. When my hand heals from my hand surgery due next month then we'll get started on both of them.

Good luck, take it slow and be careful. I'm sure she'll come around for you.


----------



## KrazyHorses (Dec 30, 2006)

The vet and farrier are scheduled to come out Tuesday. She will be sedated for dental work and the farrier will trim her after.

It wasn't easy scheduling the vet and farrier together. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that their schedules allow them to show up together at the right times (and the vet doesn't get any emergency colic cases).


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 30, 2006)

Aww, you are such a good Mom. I am glad she has you now. Love and kindness will win her over in the long run.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 30, 2006)

I have my fingers crossed for you too that the vet and farrier can be there together! Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## shane (Dec 30, 2006)

i just looked at your forum name ,and realised that shes found the right home with you....good luck with her shes lovley


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jan 2, 2007)

Gorilla Girl had her teeth floated and her feet trimmed today. :aktion033:


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yeah! How was Gorilla Girl to sedate? Were her teeth as bad as you thought they would be?


----------



## KrazyHorses (Jan 2, 2007)

The vet got his little metal clamp (twitch) and then there was no problem administering the sedation.

She didn't like having her feet handled so the vet gave her a little more sedation.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh I'm gald you were able to get these things done. I am sure there may be a little trauma but not much. Without pain and tenderness now she can begin to trust when things dont hurt.

You have a long road but it will be so worth it in the long run. I am anxious to hear her progress, she is a really pretty mare.

I fully agree with the use of a twitch. It keeps everyone, including the horse, from getting hurt. I would rather twitch and get a job done than fight for an hour over it leaving all involved, including the horse, worn out, short of patience and/or angry.


----------

